# Best gear for a click track?



## IcedCallum (May 17, 2016)

Hi all

Just looking at reliable and stable ways for my band's drummer to play to click live. We don't use backing tracks and we don't need anything switching effects for us, it's simply to keep things consistent. 

We've had a few work-arounds involving a small mixing desk and a smartphone or laptop, but this is never that sturdy and means a few points of failure. Our drummer is tight enough that we haven't played to a click live for a while now, but it's just something he wants to do, and do properly and I thought I'd ask about on here.

I think he was looking at perhaps a sample pad he would load the clicks onto and then 'tap' them to play the click for the song, but I am certain there must be something actually designed for this kind of thing, but no idea what I'd be looking for, so would appreciate any advice on the matter. Ideally something you can have multiple click tracks loaded onto that can be engaged when the song is required to start, as we discussed having perhaps one running click for a whole set, but a few others in the band were opposed to this.

Cost isn't too much of an issue, but a good balance between cost and quality would be ideal.

Cheers!


----------



## buriedoutback (May 17, 2016)

iphone running 'backtrax' into a headphone amplifier into in ears. I have an old iphone 4 that isn't active. We set it to 'airplane mode' and it lasts forever.

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/backtrax/id345007170?mt=8
Very simple layout. Load in tracks and tap away.

https://www.amazon.ca/Ultra-Compact-4-Channel-Stereo-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B000KIPT30
Tons of volume and not very expensive. My drummer and I both have in ears running off this. You may not need this if your phone is loud enough...

https://www.amazon.ca/MEE-audio-Uni...qid=1463513631&sr=8-1&keywords=in+ear+monitor
Cheap and really good sound.


----------



## Xenogen (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry I'm a little bit late to the party on this one. My favorite way to do it is to take a recording of a song and record click samples from cubase, and stick them in a sampler (like Native Instruments: Battery).

I would then make a separate track for the click samples, edit the first 4 bars or so in the midi editor, then copy and paste them throughout the entire song.

Finally, export that track separate from the rest of the mix and you have yourself a click track you can use on an mp3 player or mobile phone with a simple pair of earphones.

_Here, I've prerecorded click samples from Cubase that you can use._


----------



## JumpingInFire (Jun 22, 2016)

I just use a Boss DB30 metronome.

All of the Dr. Beats have headphone jacks.

BOSS - DB-30 | Dr. Beat


----------



## bostjan (Jun 22, 2016)

When I was learning drums, Tama rhythm watch was my go-to. I would recommend that to him. It's a little pricey, for a metronome, but, considering it cuts through drumming, it's worth it. It has some nice features, too.


----------



## Gmork (Jul 13, 2016)

digitech jamman stereo. Just make ur click tracks, load em and there they are at the push of a foot switch . 99 save slots (or more with an sd card) so u could even add samples fot inbetween songs. Good quality and easy to use.


----------

